# [SOLVED] connecting bluetooth speaker to pc



## Cyberduke (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi, I recently joined those that ownes one of those Bluetooth speakers that everyone connects to their cellphones. It works quite well i must say. The thing is now i am trying to connect the speaker to my pc via Bluetooth. The aux connection works fine. But i can't seem to get it to work via Bluetooth. I've bought a zixa KF-BT698g1 v2.0 dongle and a Hdmx jam plus speaker. 

It seems that the problem is drivers since it connects to the pc but when i go to control panel it says "Needs troubleshooting" then running the troubleshooter you'll find it asks for a "Bluetooth peripheral device" driver. But that's as far as i could go. I searched for a driver over the internet with no luck. When I try "apply fix" it takes some time only to report "Bluetooth peripheral device doesn't have a driver". I am running win 7. 

Any of you guys ran into something similar?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: connecting bluetooth speaker to pc*

Hi Cyberduke and welcome to TSF :wave:

Unfortunately, getting Bluetooth to play nicely can be a real PITA! Once it's sorted, it's a joy to use.... :lol:

Try this driver from 'Broadcom' (*Link*), it seems so be the nearest thing to a 'Universal Bluetooth Driver' for most Windows versions - Check the on-screen instructions first though.


----------



## Cyberduke (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: connecting bluetooth speaker to pc*

thank you, i feel welcome already! I've tried that driver but it is not detecting my dongle probably because its looking of a broadcom one. Ive checked and the dongle works perfectly in sending files to my phone. Even thou it also gives the same errors.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: connecting bluetooth speaker to pc*

There's quite a bit of trial-and-error getting it all to work properly, even to trying older Broadcom-drivers. Also, some dongles don't seem to be 100% compliant, I've got several in my drawer that only partially work with my mobile-phone and headphones - 2 that work perfectly with both are from different manufacturers, but only 1 works with the latest drivers for both Win7 and Win-XP.


----------



## Cyberduke (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: connecting bluetooth speaker to pc*

yep i've figured as much after playing around for hours with it yesterday with no luck. What could you recommend in brand and/or settings?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: connecting bluetooth speaker to pc*

Hmmm.... No guarantee but my most successful dongle is 'Belkin Bluetooth Adapter F8T017' - I just noticed that Belkin now has a V2.1 driver that might work, I haven't tried it 'cos my system works and I don't want to mess it up again :grin:

There's not much to twiddle with in the settings, other than for security, adaptor hidden etc.


----------



## Cyberduke (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: connecting bluetooth speaker to pc*

I can get then quite cheap online so I've just ordered one. Will update s soon as i received it.:smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: connecting bluetooth speaker to pc*

Good luck


----------



## Cyberduke (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: connecting bluetooth speaker to pc*

Thanx, just got it this week. This is the first time i am truly testing it. no luck thus far. But not giving up.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: connecting bluetooth speaker to pc*

Don't forget to try a variety of drivers, one of the choices should work perfectly :wink:


----------



## Cyberduke (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: connecting bluetooth speaker to pc*

and yes it does. Guess we can mark this one solved I am quite impressed with the product and is capabilities. Great software. Its not your average dongle money can buy.

Also thanks a lot for your helpfulness


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: connecting bluetooth speaker to pc*

You're welcome and glad it's all working for you :thumb:


If you're happy all is now well, you can mark the thread <Solved> using the 'Thread Tools' button, near the top-right of the page :wink:


----------

